# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  يجوز تصحيح وثيقة الزواج!

## السائلة

يجوز تصحيح وثيقة الزواج!
·   تم عقد قرانى على شاب ورد فى وثيقة الزواج اسم والدته خطأ على غير ما هو ثابت فى شهادة ميلاد الأم. هل يؤثر هذا الخطأ على عقد زواجى؟ وهل يمكن تصحيح الخطأ بعد أن كتب اسم زوجة أبيه بدلاً من أمه؟
·   المحررة:- يجوز تصحيح الأسماء التى وردت خطأ فى وثيقة الزواج برفع دعوى نسب الزوج الى والدته الحقيقية ويختصم فيها الزوجة الأخرى التى ورد اسمها بطريق الخطأ ويصدر الحكم بتصحيح الخطأ بعد إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق.

----------

